# CBT Therapist in Santa Cruz, CA area



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

OK. This is a TOTAL shot in the dark, but can anyone recommend a CBT Therapist in the Santa Cruz, CA area. I don't know where to begin looking. Any suggestions of where I could get recommended a good one? My therapist is RAD, but I haven't had much improvement in the year+ I have been seeing her, although she has helped with some things.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spider, did you get my email for the person I sent and did you try to contact her?


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Yeah I did. I emailed her this mornin'. Just waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good spider, I hope you do I think she will be able to help you. Tell her I refer you to her okay.


----------

